# RBE v1.25 just saw the light of day!



## BAGZZlash (Mar 1, 2010)

RBE v1.25 is ready to download!
These are the changes:


Added preliminary fan control for 5970 (EMC2103 fan controller). Big thanks to Diverge for making this possible!
Added support for Radeon 5830, 5450 and 5570.
Added signature file based overdrive hacking capability for 5xx0 cards. Thanks to Biker for extensive testing!
Improved built-in hex editor search capability.
Fixed another subvendor display issue, hopefully for good this time.
Improved RAM interface detection.
Fixed a rarely occurring bug (on mobile Radeon BIOSes only) regarding powerplay table.
Added qualified error message if pre-2xx0 BIOS is detected.
Fixed rare file opening issue.
Updated WinFlash link.
Fixed minor clock wizard issue.
Added welcome message for first time users.
Added feature to enable RivaTuner versions < v2.25 to cooperate with 5xx0 Radeons.

Enjoy!


----------



## arroyo (Mar 1, 2010)

New version of RBE is great... as usual. Thanks BAGZZlash.


----------



## SteelSix (Mar 1, 2010)

Many thanks for your continued work on RBE. For ATI users who want a lean startup without the need for third party oc tools, this is it. Donated for your efforts..


----------



## Biker (Mar 2, 2010)

Great stuff 

I'm trying to get a 5870  lightning bios to work on


----------



## scamps (Mar 3, 2010)

Though already 1.24 beta was able to handle my 5850: great to see you still working hard on RBE


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, I'm still on the job! 
W1zzard is sending me a 5830 (as soon as he can, supposedly after CeBIT). I'm hoping to be able to use it for a little more research, resulting in cool features for RBE!


----------



## Zíon (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope you'll receive a board with unlocked shaders !


----------



## Steevo (Mar 4, 2010)

Does voltge modding in the BIOS still result in BSOD or any other issues with 5870?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, it shouldn't if it's done right.


----------



## Sparr (Mar 6, 2010)

He is with 5850 not 5870... with 5870 is work for clocks but not for voltage


----------



## ANDRIKSTORM (Mar 7, 2010)

Many thanks for your continued work on RBE

I can use RBE 1.25 final for Overdrive bypass Method 1 succesfully Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+1200/1400 
signatures - working !!! 

bios Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+ 1200/1400 + Signatures


----------



## Steevo (Mar 7, 2010)

Edited my BIOS, now fan speed doesn't work? Stays at load 32%


----------



## psychok9 (Mar 12, 2010)

ANDRIKSTORM said:


> Many thanks for your continued work on RBE
> 
> I can use RBE 1.25 final for Overdrive bypass Method 1 succesfully Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+1200/1400
> signatures - working !!!
> ...



Can you explain a little better? I've a Toxic 5850 with fixed voltage (like your custom Powercolor PCS) and I can't modify the voltage. But i'm interested to extend overdrive limit to 850MHz. I've loaded your bios and saved (method 1) the signature. After I've seen that standard clock it's very low 400MHz and 900MHz for vram (limit 1200MHz and 1400MHz).
Why you have downlocked start/standard frequency?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 16, 2010)

ok so trying to edit my ASUS and XFX 4890 bios but I gots me a problem. The program shows only to 1.312V selectable but in the voltage registers it shows what th cards run it normally is 1.4V they do run at 1.4V but why doesnt it let me select that in the clock/voltage settings?? it only allows 1/312V I dont want to alter the just to have them screw the cards up due to not setting to 1.4V


----------



## ANDRIKSTORM (Mar 18, 2010)

psychok9 said:


> Can you explain a little better? I've a Toxic 5850 with fixed voltage (like your custom Powercolor PCS) and I can't modify the voltage. But i'm interested to extend overdrive limit to 850MHz. I've loaded your bios and saved (method 1) the signature. After I've seen that standard clock it's very low 400MHz and 900MHz for vram (limit 1200MHz and 1400MHz).
> Why you have downlocked start/standard frequency?
> Thank you very much in advance.



Clock info 03 =760 MHz !!!


----------



## psychok9 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for answer. The 3D/full clock it's wrong on Additional features -> Method 1 section?
Maybe the program don't show correctly this bios, but on Clock info 03 I see 760MHz but 1.033voltage (like UVD/ intermediate profile) and in the clock info 00 I see 725/1000MHz 

I've extended overdrive limit using my Toxic bios and method 2... and seem works flawlessy, but your bios/method can work better with high oc frequency?
In other words, have better like 5870 bios?
Thank you very very much in advance  and sorry for my english


----------

